

Ask HN: Did we get past the "point one" micron barrier in chip fabrication? How? - tocomment

So I accidentally bought a book about future technology written in 1995 :-(  It keeps mentioning the upcoming "point one" micron barrier in chip fabrication.  Anyone know how or if that was overcome?
======
tocomment
Well it looks like Intel is coming out with 32nm chips soon which is .032
microns. I guess we beat that barrier by a lot? I wonder how. Mr. Kaku seemed
to think it would be very difficult in 1997 (<http://www.amazon.com/Visions-
Michio-Kaku/dp/0385484984>)

